# bolt pattern & offset for 2002 audi a4 1.8t quattro



## azdubin (Sep 15, 2008)

my buddy has an 2002 a4 18t quattro and he wants to get wheels
im pretty sure they are 5x112 i just wanted to make sure before he orders them
and he wants 19s any help with what offset he might need
thanks to all for any help


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: bolt pattern & offset for 2002 audi a4 1.8t quattro (azdubin)*

OEM is et43 ir 45 depending on what size OEM wheels he has.
bolt pattern is 5x112. 
i have a set of wheels that will fit great on his car. check my sig 
i have more pics if he/you want to see where these widths/offsets sit


_Modified by eurotrsh at 8:30 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## azdubin (Sep 15, 2008)

cool man thanks good to know
ya i just looked at ur wheels im gonna try and convince him the sl600 wheels look so good but hes kinda gay and he wants black but ill see what i can do


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: bolt pattern & offset for 2002 audi a4 1.8t quattro (azdubin)*

lmk man.


----------

